# FX series question



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

So im buyying a new board for my new processor a AMD FX-8350 (4.0Ghz 16mb total cache) Im using a Seidon 120v cooler right now, would i be able to overclock the cpu to lets say 4.4 or 4.5GHz? using this cooler? thanks guys!


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably. For that matter, you could probably hit 4.4 on stock air. However, I'ld be more concerned with getting the system assembled and running stable before thinking about overclocking it.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

indeed , i just noticed that most sites said dont go over 4.2 XD, but i would like 4.5 once i got it running right !


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

GC is spot on make sure it's 100% stable @ stock. OC with that chip is going to be dependent on the motherboard you use and the luck of silicon, and steady even power from a really good PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Probably possible if you PSU is good quality but little, if anything, would be gained other than in benchmarks.


----------



## Mustang64 (Mar 19, 2014)

ok so i bought a new board M5A97 LE R2.0, it has the TurboV EVO program would that be "good" to use for stable overclocking?


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't really like using software to overclock a CPU. Take I prefer the bios because there is not one thing that the software can do that the bios can't do but the bios does it better because it "sticks" and is more reliable in my opinion. You have a good board you should be able to get a moderate overclock out of it since it's a 970. Typically a 990fx will get a much better overclock because of the chipset and the power phasing and mosfets.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OC'ing should always be done through the Bios to avoid problems.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

